# Can I use Western Red Cedar in place of Spanish Cedar



## Doc911 (Sep 24, 2016)

Greetings;

A quick question to all in the know…

I am thinking of building a few humidors for some friends & I am wondering if I can use either Western Red Cedar from British Columbia (preferred choice) or Eastern White Cedar(only other option in Canada). I live in the Rockies so getting Western Red Cedar shake & shingles from my backyard is easy & FREE, if you know how to split shake blocks, & I know how. My present stock has been stacked & drying for 4 years already & has a 7% moisture content.

Anyone have some thought to share, my mind is open & I'll appreciate any advice given. Thank You for taking the time to read & reply…

Clear Skies & Clean Lenses


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Red cedar is good.

Worth a read: Humidor wood


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a humidor made from eastern red cedar that I like very much. Don't see why western red wouldn't work just as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

^ What they said…!!!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I cannot attest to how well it will meet the specific needs of a humidor but I have used WRC for a few projects. I use fence pickets from the HD and was able to resaw and plane them down to 1/4" boards. I used WRC to make the octagonal parts bin and puzzle box in my projects list. Note that WRC sometimes is not kiln dried and is often stored outside so if you purchase some, make sure that you get it dry before you start milling to your needs


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think if you look around you can find KD WRC (not HD crap)

http://www.mcilvain.com/softwoods/western-red-cedar/


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

This is very interesting. I thought that Spanish cedar offer a unique flavor to the cigars. I would have thought the red cedars would have a negative flavor. I know little about this and am intrigued to learn more. Keep it coming.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I just did some research on Spanish Cedar and discovered that it is not actually a type of cedar. It is actually a broad leaf species related to mahogany which is probably the second most commonly used wood for humidors. So substituting another wood called "cedar" is not necessarily the right way to go. One account that I read said that "American Cedar" (whatever that is) could be used for humidors because it does a good job of regulating the humidity and keeping tobacco beetles away but it can lead to a woody flavor in the cigar if stored too long.

Based upon what I read, I would look at types of wood other than WRC.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am not a cigar smoker but I make a lot of eastern red cedar boxes and I am occasionally asked if they would be suitable for cigar storage. I do not recommend them for this use. I do not think anyone would like their cigars to smell/taste like a hamster cage. Cedar chips are used in cages.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What Lazyman said. Spanish cedar is not cedar but it's nearly indistinguishable from mahogany, just not as pretty.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Neither Spanish cedar, Eastern cedar, nor Western red cedar are cedars. None of them are closely related to each other in any way. Genuine mahogany comes closest to Spanish cedar.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Neither Spanish cedar, Eastern cedar, nor Western red cedar are cedars. None of them are closely related to each other in any way. Genuine mahogany comes closest to Spanish cedar.
> 
> - bondogaposis


The things I learn, here! A little "truth in advertising" with respect to wood naming would be welcome.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Finn that's a very funny and unique perspective on the merits of cedars. Like you I'm not a cigar smoker but I definitely see your point!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Western Red cedar is a known carcinogen and the sawdust is considered HAZMAT . . .

M


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha, I didn't know that either.


> Neither Spanish cedar, Eastern cedar, nor Western red cedar are cedars.
> - bondogaposis


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Neither Spanish cedar, Eastern cedar, nor Western red cedar are cedars. None of them are closely related to each other in any way. Genuine mahogany comes closest to Spanish cedar.
> 
> - bondogaposis


Good point. There are no true cedar species that are native to North America. Most of the native species we call cedar are in the cypress family. The most common true cedar we see in NA is deodar cedar often planted as an ornamental. But I digress. I would not use WRC for a humidor.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The main reasons spanish cedar is used are tradition, flavor and capacity to absorb/release humidity with minimal movement.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought Spanish cedar *wasn't* supposed to impart flavor, and it was used because of its rot resistance, stability, plentiful, and because it's not really good for anything else. It's super soft and will dent it with a fingernail.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I thought Spanish cedar *wasn t* supposed to impart flavor, and it was used because of its rot resistance, stability, plentiful, and because it s not really good for anything else. It s super soft and will dent it with a fingernail.
> 
> - Rick M.


The link I provided in the first comment basically says SC has the rot resistance, correct humidity retention profile and ability to keep the tobacco beetles away. It only imparts a slight 'coloring' to the flavor.

WRC is similar, but not as effective in beetle control and as Jim Finn so elegantly points out, it will impart a more 'woody' flavor over time (to the cheers of hamsters everywhere 8^)


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

It is the specific aroma and moisture control that makes Spanish cedar (cedrella odorata) the prefered wood for humidor construction. As mentioned before it is a close cousin from mahogany, almost identical if not for the aromatic oils. Western and Eastern red cedar although aromatic woods, would certainly modify the taste and do not behave as Spanish cedar under humid conditions. Aromatic resins and therefore oils in conifers like cedars are more in the turpentine lot, I would not consider them suitable for humidor construction.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

"Moisture control" sounds like marketing BS.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely only use Spanish Cedar or Mahogany for the inside of a humidor, for all the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Doc911 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank You to all who left your opinions, you have provided me some excellent information.

My main concern was the WRC imparting a flavor on the stogies, I would hate to ruin someones Cohiba's, they are not cheap, even in Canada. I know WRC has excellent rot resistance, moisture control & is a great bug eliminator, 10 million cedar "Hope Chests" can't be wrong. I am going to make one just to see how some cheaper cigars react to the cedar. If it doesn't work out I'll have a jewelry box for someone's Christmas present.

I will use mahogany for the huimidors I have already promised friends. I need to find a way to get my hands on some mahogany to mill down. I need to find an old upright piano, that shouldn't be too hard.

Thanks once again;

Clear skies & clean lenses..


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

No. You cannot interchange them for the purpose of a humidor.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've often thought about building a humidor, but when you can find really nice ones already built for very little cash, it just doesn't seem worth the expense or effort. I picked up an IDC Supreme humidor made of cherry (cedar linied) with a beautiful inlay on the top, complete with brass handles, hinges and front lock, hygrometer, two humidifier blocks, top tray and two dividers for about $40 on the bay. Will hold about 75-100 cigars, and I've seen the same one being sold in the $150-$200 range in cigar shops.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I ve often thought about building a humidor, but when you can find really nice ones already built for very little cash, it just doesn t seem worth the expense or effort. I picked up an IDC Supreme humidor made of cherry (cedar linied) with a beautiful inlay on the top, complete with brass handles, hinges and front lock, hygrometer, two humidifier blocks, top tray and two dividers for about $40 on the bay. Will hold about 75-100 cigars, and I ve seen the same one being sold in the $150-$200 range in cigar shops.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Sometime it's about the project and not the money for a hobbyist.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Sometime it s about the project and not the money for a hobbyist.
> - AlaskaGuy


For me at least, it actually was more about the project than the money 

(I don't like making boxes 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Spanish cedar has traditionally been used in cigar humidors to repel a certain kind of boring bug (beetle?) that will eat holes in the cigars and ruin them. It also imparts a very pleasant smell when you open the humidor, and to the cigars stored there. It is very stable and not subject to moisture effects and great for lining a humidor built out of your favorite hardwood. I would not recommend using WRC in a cigar humidor. To me, it would impart an unpleasant smell and taste to your favorite puros akin to your grandma's closet or cedar chest; or like Jim said, make them smell like a pet cage. I have lined all of the humidors that I have made on commission with SC, using a type of interlocking joint to make the humidor as air tight as possible in order to maintain the desired 70% humidity that is ideal for storing your cigars and keeping them fresh. Whether SC is a "real" cedar has no bearing on my decision to use it. It, like so many other species has been given a name, right or wrong, and we have called them by that name out of convenience. A lot of species are called two or three different names, depending on the locale. Yes, you can buy inexpensive humidors in a lot of places, but sometimes with humidors, like all other projects, the client wants something special made just for them. Why build a bookcase when you can get one from IKEA or the MART for a whole lot less money and less trouble? Building things is what we do. Just my two cents worth. Have fun, work safely and good luck.


----------

